# HTC Vive (bzw Steam VR) via Steam Link



## NeerG (24. Juni 2017)

Ich hab vor kurzem mein Steam Link direkt mit einem Ethernet-Kabel mit dem PC verbunden und mich jetzt gefragt ob man die HTC Vive an eine Steam Link anschließen kann.
Ein paar Einträge in der Steam Community hab ich schon gefunden aber da geht es meistens um wireless oder "doppeltes" streamen auf TV und Vive (gleichzeitig), kann sein dass ich etwas falsch verstanden habe. Mein englisch Verständnis ist für so Fachchinesisch nicht gut genug. :S

Wie auch immer, da mich die  Vive an sich interessiert, ich in meinem Zimmer jedoch keinen Platz habe und den PC auch nicht jedes mal ins Wohnzimmer verfrachten möchte, wollte ich wissen ob man via Steam Link vom PC direkt auf die HTC Vive streamen kann.
Ich gehe zwar davon aus dass es so wie ich es mir vorstelle nicht funktionieren wird aber dachte vielleicht dass ein Ethernet-Kabel dass direkt mit dem PC verbunden ist weniger Delay verursacht als zB via Router bzw noch schlimmer W-LAN.

Was glaubt ihr, könnte es bei optimierter Software funktionieren oder ist es ein reines Hardware Problem?
Glaubt ihr wird es in Zukunft ähnliche oder andere Möglichkeiten geben?


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. Juni 2017)

NeerG schrieb:


> Ich hab vor kurzem mein Steam Link direkt mit einem Ethernet-Kabel mit dem PC verbunden und mich jetzt gefragt ob man die HTC Vive an eine Steam Link anschließen kann.
> Ein paar Einträge in der Steam Community hab ich schon gefunden aber da geht es meistens um wireless oder "doppeltes" streamen auf TV und Vive (gleichzeitig), kann sein dass ich etwas falsch verstanden habe. Mein englisch Verständnis ist für so Fachchinesisch nicht gut genug. :S
> 
> Wie auch immer, da mich die  Vive an sich interessiert, ich in meinem Zimmer jedoch keinen Platz habe und den PC auch nicht jedes mal ins Wohnzimmer verfrachten möchte, wollte ich wissen ob man via Steam Link vom PC direkt auf die HTC Vive streamen kann.
> ...



ueber das netzwerk wird das nicht gehen.

die datenmenge ist zu gross und dazu noch sehr latenzkritisch.

zudem fehlen dafuer steamlink und vive auch einfach die anschluesse bzw. die funktion.

fuer wireless brillen die evtl auch durch die wand uebertragen, musst sicherlich noch paar jahre warten denke ich.


----------



## NeerG (24. Juni 2017)

Welche Anschlüsse hat die vive die das steam link nicht hat?
Ich meinte übrigens nicht wireless, es ging mir nur darum ob man die htc vive an die steam link anschließen kann.

Steam link ist direkt mit dem pc verbunden ohne router und sonst etwas. Aber die Daten werden wohl trotzdem zu viel sein.


----------

